# Sprechende KI erstellen.



## Rawr (14. März 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Zu beginn, ich hoffe ich bin richtig in dieser Kategorie!

Zum Thema: Ich beschäftige mich momentan verstärkt damit in Eclipse eine art Chatbot zu erstellen. In erster Linie soll sie ganz normal auf geschriebenes Wort antworten können, mit Hilfe von Stichworten. Irgendwann möchte ich sie jedoch ausbauen so dass folgende Features hinzukommen:

-Lernfähigkeit (Speichern von unbekannten Worten und Sätzen)

-Gesprochenes Wort verstehen

-Gesprochenes Wort antworten

Zur Lernfähigkeit habe ich schon einige Tutorials gefunden, ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein.
Meine Frage ist jedoch wie ich den sprechenden Teil programmieren kann und ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist in Java. Der Antwortteil würde sich für mich erklären, in dem man die geschriebenen Antworten der KI zum Beispiel in ein programm wie MS Reader oder ähnliches umleitet. Dazu kommt auch die Frage: Ist sowas möglich?

Ich habe mit dem Script noch nicht begonnen, da ich mir erst einmal nötiges Grundwissen aneigne und mich mit Eclipse vertraut mache. 

Ich würde mich sehr über Eure antworten freuen. (Unerwünscht sind jedoch jene, denen dazu nichts besseres einfällt als mich darauf hinzuweisen ich wäre nicht qualifiziert genug so ein Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich habe noch alles geschafft was ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt habe.)

Freue mich also wie gesagt auf freundliche und produktive Antworten!

In dem Sinne

Rawr


----------



## timestamp (14. März 2012)

Ich fange gleich mal mit dem unerwünschten an: Wenn ich lese dass du dich erst noch mit Eclipse vertraut machst und dir Grundwissen aneignest (das lässt jetzt einige Interpretationen offen) dann erscheint mir ein solches Projekt, gerade für eine einzelne Person doch ein wenig zu tief in die Schublade gegriffen.

Du solltest dich auf jeden Fall mit Datenbanken vertraut machen, da die wohl zu dem Hauptteil des Projektes gehören werden. Außerdem würde ich ihn auf Englisch schreiben, da die Sprache doch um einiges einfacher und regelmäßiger als Deutsch ist. Mit Java ist relativ viel möglich, zumindest der Chatteil sollte super funktionieren. Gesprochenes Wort verstehen, man sieht ja wie weit die neueste (Smartphone-) Software ist. Wenn du soetwas als OpenSource findest, würde ich darauf zurückgreifen, selber schreiben würde ich vergessen. Das wirst du nicht schaffen.

Weiterhin kannst du dir bereits bestehene Projekte, wie z.B. den Cleverbot anschauen um ein Gefühl für die Arbeitsweise solcher Bots zu bekommen. 

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle Partner für das Projekt suchen, und einige Tassen Kaffee/Cola bereitstellen, denn einfach wird es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

also zumindest die Sprachausgabe (TTS Text To Speech) ist mit Java kein Problem... schau dir mal FreeTTS (http://freetts.sourceforge.net/docs/index.php) an.

Ich habe auch ein kleines Beispiel dazu geschrieben:
http://www.tutorials.de/archiv/353077-quiz-13-thomas-darimont-java.html

Zum restlichen unterfangen kann ich nur sagen, dass das mehr als schwer ist...
Etwas in dieser Richtung (als "Art-Bot" also Ziel ist eher Kunst statt Wissenschaft keine "richtige" KI sondern nur eine "vorgegaukelte" KI) entwickelt ein bekannter von mir... Schau mal hier http://www.maldix.org/content.htm unter ArtBot

Gruß Tom


----------



## Rawr (14. März 2012)

Hey, danke für eure Antworten!

Zu Timestamp: Also ganz unbetastet bin ich ja auch wieder nicht, ganz simple Chatbots habe selbst ich schon zustande gebracht, jedoch habe ich bisher nicht in Java gearbeitet. Kaffee und Cola gehören zu meinem festen Inventar und ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich Stunden damit verbringen werde, schlaflose Nächte am PC verbringen werde weil irgendetwas nicht klappt wie ich es will/ich einen Fehler gemacht habe/einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß, und das nehme ich mit gutem Gewissen gerne in Kauf, weil ich weiß früher oder später erlange ich ein Ergebnis. 
Ich habe keinen festen Partner in dieser Hinsicht, aber meine Schwester versorgt mich mit Lehrbüchern aus der Uni und hier und da ein paar Informationen.
Der Bot wird auf englisch geschrieben, alleine schon da ich die Sprache mag und es aus dem Gebrauch von sämtlicher meiner Software gewohnt bin.

Zu Thomas Darimont: Danke für den Tip  mit FreeTTS, ich werd mich gleich mal da rein lesen. Wie oben schon erwähnt bin ich mir der Schwierigkeit des Projektes durchaus bewusst, aber hey, wie weit kommt jemand der nie über seinen Tellerrand hinausschaut. 

Wie gesagt danke ich Euch für Eure Antworten!

LG

Rawr


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (14. März 2012)

Hi Rawr,

timestamp hat das Thema Smartphones ja schon angesprochen.
Android Apps lassen sich gut in Java programmieren.
Das Einlesen von Sprache als Text und das Ausgeben von Text als Sprach ist dank Google kinderleicht und auch ohne Bibliotheken super machbar.
Bei einem so großen Projekt willst du sicher auch viele Nutzer, (bzw. Kunden), das ist mit der einmaligen Anmeldung in "Google Play" (bis vor kurzem "Android Market") auch möglich. Kostet (nur) 25$. Nen Android-Plugin für eclipse + Emulator gibts auch, deshalb könntest du sogar ohne Android-Smartphone eine solche App entwickeln.
Datenbanken könntest du auf nen Server legen (MySQL) oder irgendwie Mitbringen (XML, ...)
Jetzt wo es Siris fürs iOS gibt ist das Interesse an sowas denke ich sehr groß.
Hoffe dir gefällt die Idee mit Android und wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt,

javaDeveloper2011


----------



## Rawr (14. März 2012)

Zu javaDeveloper2011:

Wow das sind super Tips, danke dir! Ich find die Idee toll weil, na wer hätte das gedacht, die Idee nach zuvielen Sirivideos und Stunden des Portal spielens in mir aufkam. Die App wäre eine super Sache, allerdings würde ich es nicht darauf begrenzen.. Ne Computerversion für das ganze wäre nämlich auch super. Eben eine Art persönlicher Assistent, nur eben nicht an dein Iphone (o.Ä.) gebunden sondern immer da. Egal woran du hockst. 

Und zu der Verkaufsgeschichte, bisher denke ich über sowas nicht nach. Ich mache das aus reinem Spaß am lernen der Materie, erweitern meines eigenen Horizonts und der kreation an sich. Sollte ich irgendwas super innovatives auf die Beine stellen würde sich das vllt ändern, aber bisher mache ich das nur für mich: Aus spaß! 

In dem Sinne, liebe Grüße!

Rawr


----------

